# So.....What piece of cycling clothing have you had the longest?



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

For me, it would be my my sleeveless GT jersey. Bought it back in '98 not long after I started riding. Was hanging it up today and realized just how long we've been together. Lots of good and bad times together. Can't believe that it's not in tattered rags yet. Built well.:thumbsup:


----------



## Duey (May 13, 2009)

*Raceface*

This cool weather jersey is from about 1991.. I wear it often and it has yet to wear out or split a seam.


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

My Team X Racing jersey from 1997. It still fits.


----------



## FruitaGuy (Jun 11, 2009)

I don't have a picture of it, but I think it would have to be my cold weather jacket. It's merino wool with a windproof front. You simply cannot wear that thing if it is over 35 degrees or you'll roast in it....the cool thing about it is that it's pretty light and has a couple little zipper pockets in the rear. Pretty sure I got it somewhere around '88 or '89.


----------



## Colonel Flagg (Jan 7, 2006)

A pair of Patagnoia shorts. Probably 12 years old. The zippers on the pockets haven't worked for years but everything else from the chamis to the stitching is in perfect condition. I LOVE these shorts, I wish Patagonia still make bike clothing.


----------



## BrianN (Feb 24, 2008)

Salsa jersey from 90?









I saw another one hanging on the "vintage" wall at my LBS. I felt OLD.
-B


----------



## xenon (Apr 16, 2007)

Well, in the winter I still put it on for a ride.....so it may be considered a piece of cycling clothing - my "seaman's soul" - a Russian navy black and white striped long sleeved T-shirt. 31 year of age, still fits on and has a torn seam on a right place only - shoulder, that is, not belly.......


----------



## Tyler Kiefer (May 21, 2009)

I've been wearing the same underwear for thirty some years now.


----------



## sdf1968 (Mar 7, 2007)

These tights. 








I got them in the late 80's when I started to ride the first time. Not that they are durable, they spent the last 12 years that I did not ride in the drawer. Starting to ride again in 2003, I have not put them on yet but I will some day for one of those races known for people dressing up in wild outfits. I can't get it to show the true purple that these are either.


----------



## mtb 4ever (Jun 14, 2008)

I still use my ten year old "Camelbak".


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

None. I don't own any.


----------



## JAL67 (Aug 28, 2005)

Pair of Pearl Izumi baggies...96 vintage?...now without the liner, which sucked anyway. But they still fit and work...


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

an original LeCoq Sportif from the '89 Tour de France, complete with sponsor patches. Signed by Merckx, Lemond & Indurain. 
Sold all my road stuff including bikes but this real piece of sporting history is in cool glass frame above my mtbs and bmx bikes


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

A 7-11 cycling cap and a Descente head band, both from around '88. The elastic is about gone from the headband so it spends it's time in a drawer. The cap hangs on the wall.


----------



## DavidNeiles (May 8, 2008)

my 97 specialized mtn dew jersey


----------



## m0ngy (Dec 22, 2005)

53119 said:


> an original LeCoq Sportif from the '89 Tour de France, complete with sponsor patches. Signed by Merckx, Lemond & Indurain.
> Sold all my road stuff including bikes but this real piece of sporting history is in cool glass frame above my mtbs and bmx bikes


Whao!  
Dude, we need pics!

I have a black, fleecy Mavic zip-up vest from around '95 or '96. This was when most self respecting mtbr's wore Vans, cut-off army pants, and black heavy metal shirts. My Mavic vest is much thinner 14 years on, but it still maintains my core body temperature, is completely weatherproof, and folds small enough to hook under the webbing on my ancient Camelbak. Importantly, it has a high collar which fits snugly around your neck and prevents any cold wind from getting in. It's an essential bit of kit and I ain't found a superior replacement.


----------



## Cholopolitan (Aug 20, 2007)

24 Hours of Canaan jersey from 1996... Haven't worn it in years, but can't bring myself to get rid of it.


----------



## iSlowpoke (Feb 24, 2009)

Zoic shorts from early 90's or so...


----------



## m0ngy (Dec 22, 2005)

Tyler Kiefer said:


> I've been wearing the same underwear for thirty some years now.


did you know you can wear your underwear four days in a row without a problem?

day 1; normally
day 2; back-to-front
day 3; inside-out-normally
day 4; inside-out-back-to-front

hey, it works... or just buy 10 pairs of calven kleins off ebay for 30 bucks.


----------



## Timon (May 11, 2008)

i've had the same shoes since 1998 or so.

not much left on the bottoms, but they still fit the best and clip in fine.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Descente jersey, Descente tights, Bellwether tights, and Bridgestone Racing jersey. All from 1989. Still wearing all of them.


----------



## cdeftekar (Apr 23, 2009)

I love everything about this sport except the "fashion", if you can call it that.

It seems with some you have to wear the ridiculously looking (and priced) clothing to be in 'the club'.
Consider me out of the club and never wanting in! 

(this is, of course, excluding true competitive riders where that ugly stuff actually serves a real purpose)


----------



## rabidchicken (Apr 16, 2009)

A pair of black and white Perl Izumi socks from 1997.


----------



## otis24 (Apr 1, 2004)

Two pairs of red and white pearl izumi socks from 1996. I wore them on a ride from New Jersey to Montana and still wear them. They're totally stretched out. 

I also have a red long sleeve Cannondale fleece with a zip pocket in the back from about 1998. I've taken it on countless backpacking trips and bike rides. It's still in great shape. I wear it all the time.


----------



## shrubeck (May 11, 2006)

I've still got my first Jersey from 95 or 96. I don't remember the brand, but I still wear it a couple times a week and it's holding up great. I've got my Jersey from Ragbrai in 97 that still looks new because I only occasionally wear it.


----------



## cunnilinux (Jul 18, 2008)

scott DH pants 2006.
i learned jumping, i have done some 20000 km, crashed a lot, but they are still alive.


----------



## Cacapon (Jan 20, 2004)

Fox Gloves from 1997. They are faded and holes worn on inside of thumbs but
they are still my go to mitts.


----------



## HotBlack (Feb 9, 2008)

Manitou "jersey" (it's a t-shirt). 1986.

Vetta helmet from 1988. Lexan hardshell. That thing'll outlast me.


----------



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

cunnilinux said:


> scott DH pants 2006.
> i learned jumping, i have done some 20000 km, crashed a lot, but they are still alive.


what kinda bike ya got there?


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

A Columbus racing tubes jersey, and a long sleeve thermal jersey.


----------



## herbn (Sep 17, 2005)

i had a brief stint as a roady when i was about 12-15 years old ,i don't exactly know where i got the idea,i have a pair of wool chamois shorts from then ,30 years old at least..


----------



## thebronze (Jan 13, 2004)

I have a jersey from Zoic and one from Bellwether that were made in America. They are at least 5 years old I think.


----------



## Hang 21 (Dec 23, 2007)

Performance Kevlar socks. 2 pair lasted 11 years. Bought 3 more pair about a year ago; should be good for another decade.


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

My helmet....

Same one for nigh on five years now...and still in great shape! Mine is a shiny graphite and my sons is shiny red with no visor...


----------



## Cornflake (Jan 17, 2009)

*Leather hairnet*

late 70's vintage from my roadie days.

Still in use - my 1995ish Fox half finger gloves. Retiring them this weekend, though. Finally got a new pair.


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Cannondale*

Cannondale Baggy shorts, put into service in 1997! Chamois is a bit thin...but the build quality on Cannondale clothing was really good. Use them mainly riding around bike paths or with the kids in neighborhood. Still like em.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Here is my 1972 club jersey.










Here I am racing in it in 1974.


----------



## AlliKat (Apr 28, 2006)

Probably my '91 or so camel bak. It is simply a black neoprene sleeve with plain black 3/4" straps. I have a cover for it a year or two newer that adds a couple small zippered pockets and a mesh top section. I'll have to take a pick at some point when my daughter returns the camera.


----------



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

Repack Rider said:


> Here is my 1972 club jersey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think we've got a winner here. Bonus points for the mullet! :thumbsup:


----------



## sommerfliesby (Nov 3, 2008)

Kona jersey from when I bought my Kilauea in 1996. Still have the bike, too. Just wore the jersey last week and thought about exactly this...how long I've had the thing...


----------

